# Wood Combinations



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am planning on making a top for a fold-down middle couch seat. Right now it is plastic with a phone dial pad, massage controls that don't work, and built in cup holders. That's all beside the point. I was wondering if you guys had any cool wood combinations you like together. Maybe 2 or 3 woods. I plan to cut some sort of design mixing the species of wood for an added effect, and not just a plain slab of wood. I have local access to just about anything. I am thinking along the lines of exotic woods, but am open to any ideas. I'm just not real sure what looks good together and thought I would get YOUR thoughts before I go to the store and stare at the wall of woods for hours not being able to decide :laughing:. Thanks!


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

i always think that maple and walnut compliment each other well. The are both pretty reasonable priced compared to other exotics.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh, good thought WoodChuck. Especially a curly or birds eye maple. I like it.


Keep um coming!


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

here is a pic of my cutting board i just posted in the showcase but here it is again. it was with maple, walnut and some cherry


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Maple and cherry, and cherry and walnut each contrast nicely
Oak and lacewood go well IMO, ash and elm also.

Here's a look at some cherry w/walnut over red oak:









Here' oak w/lacewood and curly maple w/padauk:


----------



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

You might try cherry, zebrawood and wenge to accent...


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've some Curly Maple & Bubinga tables planned with Wenge accents as well.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

i like cherry and mahogany together, nice contrast of colours and nice grain


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I made a small jewelry box that was laminated with purple heart and a really bright white maple. The purple heart layers were about 1/2" and the maple layers were about 1/4". The top was purple heart. 

It was sweet! Purple heart is so hard that I just kept sanding it with progressively finer paper till I got to 2000 grit - man that sucker shined like a mirror! I never put any finish on it and it shined for years. The contrasting colors were pretty snazzy.

Unfortunately my ex wife has it, so I can't post pics. :thumbdown:


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, the purpleheart was one of my first choices but my wife thinks it's ugly. I think it's amazing that there is a wood that's purple! She just doesn't know what she is talking about. But as many of you know, if the wife ain't happy, life ain't happy. So I guess purpleheart is out even though I love it.


----------



## Texas Malamute (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there, I'm new to this site and just wanted to put my .02 in. I have used purpleheart/maple (both curly and ambrosia), African mahogany/maple, and jatoba/maple, combination's in the past (small things like jewerly boxes, pistol cases, and medicine cabinets). My fiancé likes them all, but it did take her awhile to get used to the purpleheart :smile:.


----------

